# Dye or Pigment Based Ink on HTV?



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

I tried searching for the answer here but couldn't find one.

What would happen if you used a pigment or dye based ink to print on HTV that is recommended for eco-solvent or solvent based inks?

Who has actually tried it? I know there are a lot of people that would say this and that will happen but I would like to hear from someone that has actually tried it. 

I can get rolls of printable HTV here in Hawaii locally but its for solvent based printers. I don't have one and I don't want to spend 300.00 for a roll and it go to waste. 

Any help for those who actually tried it would be great. 

Thanks 
Alden


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

The ink would just sit on it and not dry. That is one reason a solvent ink printer heats the vinyl during and after the ink is applied.
The heat opens the pores of the vinyl.


----------

